# new lathe search just got harder



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

In the world of always wanting to upgrade tools I have be searching for a new lathe for a long time. I just have a Midi lathe and would like to turn larger bowls and have some more torque. I always look for used, but there are few lathes that is see that meet my 16"+ swing criteria

I have been eying the 18" swing grizzly lathe for long time but this year the jacked up the price $300 so now it is $1800. That closes the gap on some of the other models, like the Nova.

But I see that Nova has a 20" model out now.... that really interests me, and even though it is over $1000 more then the grizzly lathe, it is $1000 cheaper then the PM 20". 

Oh the options!


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I stepped up from a Jet 1220VS to a Nova DVR XP this past summer and love it. The power and smoothness is awesome.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Given the choice of Nova over Grizzly I would do that everytime. I've not owned a Grizzly lathe but have owned other Grizzlytools. In my opinion they are mediocre at best. The Nova on the other hand excellent. I've owned 2 of their lathes and turned on the DVR. I still prefer my Powermatic but they have also gone up in price over the years.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Quit bashing Grizzly*

I love my Grizzly. I would put it up against the powermatic any day. People that don't seem to like Grizzly have never owned one. My castings look great. I've heard people say the don't like the banjo. I got a 5/16ths tap out rod that cost me $6 to fix from Lowes. It doesnt come with drawers but that was easy along with the headstock tray. If I ever want to go big I can on the outboard and I didn't have to purchase an extra stand for $400. A friend who owns the biggest jet came over and commended the lathe and he paid more than I did for his.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure new Nova DVR 2024 has hit the streets yet. Wireless remote sounds nice. Older DVR lathes may be able to use it to see web site for details or second link. 

http://teknatool.com/products/lathes/2024/NOVA_2024.htm
http://teknatool.com/products/lathe_accessories/Remote/NOVA_Remote.htm

Think Nova lathe great if do not have room for full size lathe. Not a big fan of rotating headstocks, prices for optional equipment. Stand shown does not impress me.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I looked at that nova lathe and I didn't like it. Everything I found was in metric, it's very short and I just don't like the looks of it. But that's just my opinion. You should get what ever you like because you'll be spending a lot of time working at it


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> I looked at that nova lathe and I didn't like it. Everything I found was in metric, it's very short and I just don't like the looks of it. But that's just my opinion. You should get what ever you like because you'll be spending a lot of time working at it


I don't understand what you mean by all metric, it has a standard 1 1/4x8 spindle and #2 morse taper. As for being to short bed extensions are available to make it as long as you like. The big plus is a smooth VS transition from 100 up and a vibration free beltless drive system.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe I looked at a site not from the U.S. if I were to spend all that money on a lathe I wouldn't want to spend even more on bed extensions. I'm sure it's good lathe but it's not for me


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Jet 1642. Bought one 2 years ago and it's all the lathe i'll need for a long time.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Nova DVR 2024 and optional equipment,(outboard tool rest, bed ext, bowl rest) would cost me $3,870.45 delivered to my house. Without any optional equipment $3,343.52,both prices quoted include shipping & sales tax. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2084108/36336/Nova-DVR-2024-Lathe.aspx

Once go over $2,500 for a wood lathe I want mass and weight because turn lot of out of balanced wood. Right now my little shop doing well with mass & weight of Jet 1642 which cost less than $2,000 when bought it. Only optional equipment bought is 6” Robust tool.

Can still buy a PM 3520B for $3,999.99 with free shipping. If looking for less expensive alternative would look at Rikon lathes models 70-500 and 70-450 and save couple hundred bucks


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Yea, I don't understand what is "metric" about a lathe... Unless their are markings on the tail stock that show how far you are moving it for drilling or something. But my festool stuff is metric and I work in metric at work, so that isn't a big deal to me.

I would like to see a slightly longer bed come with it. In general I think that when you are getting into a larger swing lathe, manufactures assume that you are doing more bowl turning. It isn't very often that you need to something that is 14"x 30", but I would like to see a longer bed. You can always add the extensions so that isn't a deal breaker.

As for being too light... it is easier to add weight then take it away. I would probably have the lathe on a mobile base anyway because of my small shop space.

With a swing of 20", a see very limited use for the outboard rig. I imagine that 20" will cover 99.99% of my turning needs. I would certain want it for a 16" swing though.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

If space an issue just buy the 16” swing Nova DVR for about $2,500. Or look at reconditioned Nova DVR and build your own stand.

http://www.novatoolsusa.com/RECONDITIONED-NOVA-DVR-XP-Wood-Turning-Lathe-55175-R.htm

If have room Jet 1642 110V version 5 year warranty, right at $2,300 from amazon.com. Grizzly version G0632 only $1594.00 220V with 1 year warranty. Rikon 220V version about $1,700-$1,800, with 5 year warranty.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

By metric I mean the specs on the website were in centimeters and kilos rather than inches and pounds


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Short beds have a big advantage. When hollowing bowls or hollow forms you can often stand at the end of the lathe depending on the piece and the tools used. This saves your back. Of course on the Nova's you can also swing the headstock which also lets you stand more correct when you are hollowing. Short bed lathes also take up a lot less space in your shop. 
Unless you plan to do long spindles you really don't need a long bed. too many people get hung up on the numbers. For example they claim one lathe is better than another because the lathe is 1" longer than another one. In reality few people turn long spindles. I do and that was important to me so I purchased 2 bed extensions for my Nova. That made it longer than most lathes on the market. I could have bought more if needed. 
Only you know what you really need of course.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

What is the travel on the Nova quill? 

I would need over 24" for some work, so an extension bed would be needed. I would like to get the lathe without the stand though, since I would plan on adding the extension, I would need to have something to support that, so might as well have a bench under the whole things. But unlike the 16" version, that doesn't appear to be an option.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

The stand is an optional accessory for the Nova DVR and is not included.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/dvr xp/nova _dvrxp.htm


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Whaler said:


> The stand is an optional accessory for the Nova DVR and is not included.
> http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/dvr xp/nova _dvrxp.htm



Right, but that is for the 16" swing... there isn't something for the 20" swing that implies that the stand is seperate.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Dvoigt said:


> Right, but that is for the 16" swing... there isn't something for the 20" swing that implies that the stand is seperate.


You are correct the 20" is only available with the stand.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

just a question about the Nova lathes. The new ones advertise a chisel dig-in auto-shutoff (not that I have anything to worry about:laughing Is this a nuisance or does it actually help.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Nate Bos said:


> just a question about the Nova lathes. The new ones advertise a chisel dig-in auto-shutoff (not that I have anything to worry about:laughing Is this a nuisance or does it actually help.


I haven't had a dig in yet but I have left the spindle lock on and turned the motor on and it shuts right off. I can only see it as a plus.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

I have the Nova DVR with bed extension as well, 16" swing and outboard rig for swinging much more. The amazing drive has settings for hard-medium-soft woods that will cut the motor instantly on a bad catch. With no pulleys or belts, the only thing left is the momentum of your spinning piece itself. That stops much more swiftly than other lathes I have used, even minis.

Also: on the 16" the extension hangs beyond the cast-iron stand, firmly mounted to the rest of the bed. No other support is needed. I someday hope to purchase the swing-away for that extension to let me use it long and short as the project dictates. I only got the extension because it came with the whole deal I got for an amazing price on Craigslist locally.

I heartily recommend the Nova. Fit, finish and performance are just amazing. Sheer pleasure to turn on and turn with.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking at a used 2004 Nova DVR 3000. It is in good condition and will cost $1700. Is this a good deal? Will it last me for years? Can I still service it? Thanks for the hand.


----------

